# Transfer season passes with kmttg



## jscozz (Sep 28, 2002)

I think I must be missing something very simple here... I am trying to transfer seaosn passes from old S3 to Roamio Pro. SPM on Tivo.com won't transfer most of them saying they are either not in the next 14 days or the channel lineup is different... all channels are the same on both units.

So I installed kmttg. First time user. I see all my Tivos in tabs. I can refresh each and see the entire list of recordings on each. BUT, if I go to the Remote tab, and select Season Passes, only the new Roamio appears in the drop down. I can't load and save the season passes from my other units since they are not in the dropdown. What am I missing?


----------



## jscozz (Sep 28, 2002)

Oops... I think I answered my own question... look slike kmttg Remote tab only works with Premier Tivos or later.

So, then I guess the question becomes, how can I get SPM to transfer all my Season passes, even if there is no episode coming up? Or is there another reason why the SPM transfer is failing?


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

jscozz said:


> I think I must be missing something very simple here... I am trying to transfer seaosn passes from old S3 to Roamio Pro. SPM on Tivo.com won't transfer most of them saying they are either not in the next 14 days or the channel lineup is different... all channels are the same on both units.
> 
> So I installed kmttg. First time user. I see all my Tivos in tabs. I can refresh each and see the entire list of recordings on each. BUT, if I go to the Remote tab, and select Season Passes, only the new Roamio appears in the drop down. I can't load and save the season passes from my other units since they are not in the dropdown. What am I missing?


 If you have series 3 units if you enter your tivo.com login and password under kmttg config-Tivos tab then kmttg will list series 3 units in the Remote drop downs as well.


----------



## jscozz (Sep 28, 2002)

Excellent! Thank you. That worked.

Now I see a large number of my SP failing when I copy them to the Roamio... the error is "RPC error response: Unable to get channel"... but the channel listed in the SP in kmttg is definitely tunable on the Roamio. Is there something else I need to do?

And if I copy again, will it double write the ones that succeeded before or is it smart enough to not copy those again?


----------



## Goober96 (Jun 28, 2005)

jscozz said:


> Excellent! Thank you. That worked.
> 
> Now I see a large number of my SP failing when I copy them to the Roamio... the error is "RPC error response: Unable to get channel"... but the channel listed in the SP in kmttg is definitely tunable on the Roamio. Is there something else I need to do?
> 
> And if I copy again, will it double write the ones that succeeded before or is it smart enough to not copy those again?


This happened on mine on channels where guide data hasn't populated yet.


----------



## jscozz (Sep 28, 2002)

Hmmm. I have kicked off 6-7 call ins over the last day. Any other way to get guide data to populate?


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

jscozz said:


> And if I copy again, will it double write the ones that succeeded before or is it smart enough to not copy those again?


 kmttg avoids duplicating existing SPs. Not sure about the channel mismatch. As long as the channel numbers and callsigns match between S3 channel list and Roamio channel list it should work.


----------



## Smirks (Oct 7, 2002)

jscozz said:


> Excellent! Thank you. That worked.
> 
> Now I see a large number of my SP failing when I copy them to the Roamio... the error is "RPC error response: Unable to get channel"... but the channel listed in the SP in kmttg is definitely tunable on the Roamio. Is there something else I need to do?
> 
> And if I copy again, will it double write the ones that succeeded before or is it smart enough to not copy those again?


Same thing happened for me, even though the channels were tuneable. The problem for me was twofold:

1) The channel lineup didn't have the missing channels "checked".
2) Once checked the guide data wasn't populated.

To eventually transfer the "broken" SPs I had to:

1) Check the missing channels in the lineup.
2) Re-run guided setup to get the guide data.

Once the channels were in the lineup and the guide data was present the SPs transferred without any problems.


----------



## jscozz (Sep 28, 2002)

OK.. So just doing a dial in does not get the guide data... ok. makes sense... I have gone through every menu to try to find where to kick off another Guided Set up... where did they hide it?


----------



## Smirks (Oct 7, 2002)

Not in front of the TiVo at the moment, but if memory serves it was under "Help" from TiVO Central.


----------



## Goober96 (Jun 28, 2005)

jscozz said:


> OK.. So just doing a dial in does not get the guide data... ok. makes sense... I have gone through every menu to try to find where to kick off another Guided Set up... where did they hide it?


It's under Help - Restart.


----------



## jscozz (Sep 28, 2002)

Thanks! Found it. I would have never thought to look under Help, let alone Restart, which implies immediately, no sub menus...


----------



## KnordRW (Sep 19, 2004)

I love kmttg, it's way better than using the season pass manager on tivo.com. However, I'm having an odd issue with copying ONE of my season passes, and I'm not sure what the issue is. The season pass is for "Once Upon A Time" on ABC, and every time I try to copy it to the Roamio Pro, I get the error: "RPC error response: unknown collection". I searched for that error and it's supposedly because there's no upcoming episodes of the show (which is what using kmttg is supposed to fix), but that can't be so because I have other shows with no upcoming episodes that the season passes transferred over fine.

Anyone have any idea what the issue might be here with just this one season pass?


----------



## jscozz (Sep 28, 2002)

Worked perfectly! Guided setup, call to get channel data, and now all SP copy properly! Excellent! Thank you all very much. I have a very happy wife right now!


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

KnordRW said:


> I love kmttg, it's way better than using the season pass manager on tivo.com. However, I'm having an odd issue with copying ONE of my season passes, and I'm not sure what the issue is. The season pass is for "Once Upon A Time" on ABC, and every time I try to copy it to the Roamio Pro, I get the error: "RPC error response: unknown collection". I searched for that error and it's supposedly because there's no upcoming episodes of the show (which is what using kmttg is supposed to fix), but that can't be so because I have other shows with no upcoming episodes that the season passes transferred over fine.
> 
> Anyone have any idea what the issue might be here with just this one season pass?


 That is odd. Just for grins I tried copying my "Once Upon a Time" SP from my Elite to my Premiere (which doesn't have that SP) and that worked for me. I didn't try copying to my Roamio because it already has it - I originally copied all my Elite & Premiere SPs to my Roamio when I 1st got my Roamio and all worked without issue.

Just out of curiosity you can try posting what the collectionId of your source "Once Upon a Time" SP is. From originating TiVo refresh the SP list on kmttg and then select the "Once Upon a Time" SP and press "j" on your keyboard, then look for collectionId under idSetSource. Mine is (same on Elite & Roamio units):
idSetSource={"collectionId":"tivo:cl.183496861 ...}

I don't know if that number changes with different lineups or not or if it's unique to the series itself.


----------



## KnordRW (Sep 19, 2004)

Hm, that seems to be the issue here....mine's "tivo:cl.0". Pretty sure that's not supposed to be just a 0. This season pass was copied using the tivo.com season pass manager between Premiere XLs back in late May, when we dropped one for a Mini, and then was copied to where it is now using kmttg a month ago when I got an XL4 (yeah tell me about how horrible my timing was on that). So it hasn't actually recorded any episodes on the XL4 yet. Is there any way to edit that number so I can see if yours works?


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

KnordRW said:


> Hm, that seems to be the issue here....mine's "tivo:cl.0". Pretty sure that's not supposed to be just a 0. This season pass was copied using the tivo.com season pass manager between Premiere XLs back in late May, when we dropped one for a Mini, and then was copied to where it is now using kmttg a month ago when I got an XL4 (yeah tell me about how horrible my timing was on that). So it hasn't actually recorded any episodes on the XL4 yet. Is there any way to edit that number so I can see if yours works?


 Yes. When you save an sp file it's just an ascii text file. So you can find the entry in the saved sp file, update the number and then load the file again in kmttg and then see if the copy works.


----------



## KnordRW (Sep 19, 2004)

I think those numbers must be unique to something. I copied it into my sp file and saved it, and the season pass did seem to copy with no problems, but on the Roamio it doesn't seem to have any metadata. Then I looked back at the XL4 version, and that seems to be missing metadata too. Something must have gotten lost someplace. Wish list search it is.


----------



## philhu (Apr 11, 2001)

hey, got a bolt+

Trying to move season passes from my roamio 6-tuner

I can read them in remote, and try copy, i get the copy to pulldown, and select the bolt+, nothing happens!!

Ok, try to save the passes from roamio, then do a load to the bolt from the file. It loads them, each saying loaded, but any save attempt says

Season passes cannot be saved.

I just plugged this tivo in 6 hours ago. Guide is loaded, and I am moving shows from roamio to bolt at rate of about 8-10 shows an hour

Just cant get passes moved.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

Load previously saved SPs into the table, then select all of them (Ctrl-A) and use the Copy button.


----------



## philhu (Apr 11, 2001)

thanks...I was thinking it too deeply.

It moved 86 sp, only missing on 2


----------



## gfweiss (Feb 28, 2005)

*Can't Select Multiple Rows in KMTTG*

This is weird! I'm trying to move the Season Passes on my Roamio Pro to my new Bolt in KMTTG. I am unable to select more than one row in the list at a time. Pressing Ctrl while left clicking just selects the new row and deselects the previous. Also, I cannot select a range with Shift-Left Click. I can transfer one season pass at a time with no problem. I've tried three different keyboards, all with the same result. Any idea what is going on here?
...george


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

I think you just 'Save' the entire list and then 'Load' it in to the other TiVo, don't you?

-KP


----------



## gfweiss (Feb 28, 2005)

kpeters59 said:


> I think you just 'Save' the entire list and then 'Load' it in to the other TiVo, don't you?
> 
> -KP


I imagine that using "Save/Load" would work but I don't want ALL of the SP's so I would have to edit the ASCII file to keep just what I want transferred (a horrendous job). I want to use "Copy" so that I can (theoretically) select just the ones that I want transferred.
Any clue why it won't let me select multiple lines with Ctrl-Click?


----------



## worachj (Oct 14, 2006)

gfweiss said:


> I imagine that using "Save/Load" would work but I don't want ALL of the SP's so I would have to edit the ASCII file to keep just what I want transferred (a horrendous job). I want to use "Copy" so that I can (theoretically) select just the ones that I want transferred.
> Any clue why it won't let me select multiple lines with Ctrl-Click?


kpeters59 is right. You first need to refresh the season passes for the old TiVo and then save it to a file. Once its saved to a file, load it and select which ones you want to transfer and then hit the copy button.


----------

